# Indiana/kentucky/ohio 2006 Rally



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Anybody up for a rally this year - perhaps in the fall like we did last year?

Those of us who could make it had great time. And we'd love to meet more Outbackers!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the Elkins, WV rally on Labor day.
Another weekend in the fall works for me.
Northern, Ky?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

A few ideas (some of my favorites):

Mammoth Cave NP
Brown County SP
Shades SP


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

We are planning a trip to Tall Stacks the week of Oct 4-8. Is that too late in the year for a rally?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> We are planning a trip to Tall Stacks the week of Oct 4-8. Is that too late in the year for a rally?
> 
> ...


 Hey we are from the Cincinnati area too so a Tall stacks rally for those furhter away might work. I am not sure but the Ohio state parks. They close there shower houses early and not too many have full hook up for those that are use to it. Any suggestions from anyone?
David


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

What about Northern KY parks or Eastern Indiana? Too far? Not familiar with the parks or campgrounds in the area.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

not all of the KY parks close on the same date.
I saw a list this weekend that had some closing down on Oct. 18th.
Mammoth cave would be ok with me.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I LOVE Clifty Fall it is an Indiana State park, it is great in the Fall.
Count me in..
FYI most of Ohio, Ky and Indiana state parks have Halloween Campouts in the month of October. With the exception of Clfity Falls. They usually book out for those weekend up to a year in advance.
Mamouth Cave SP does not have electricty or water hook ups.
The weekend of Oct 13 and 14th would work great for us.
Kywoman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOTS of "interest"...just LOTS of miles between us.









Have a great rally.....


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOTS of "interest"...just LOTS of miles between us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?







There's only one state between us ... Ohio - Oklahoma - Oregon ...









As for the rally, it will all depend on the weekend. This will be a busy fall for us. Not sure if we'll be able to fit camping in.









I don't believe that the Ohio State Parks have a set date for turning off their hookups (to the extent they have them). We were at Rocky Fork on the first weekend of November last year, and everything was still on. I think it depends on the weather.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for getting this set up. Yes, we are interested again. We had a great time last year. I really liked Versailles State Park. Campsites were very spacious and had some fun things to do. We are going to Clifty State Park middle of June, but haven't been there before. Brown County is really nice too, however October is their busiest times due to the fall colors. I really doubt you would be able to get sites there. Just let us know how we can help.

Beth

P.S. You know Ailene has to make those desserts again.


----------

